# Main cause of injury in old men



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Main cause of injury in old men


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is the honest to God truth!!!


----------



## Liatry (Nov 10, 2019)

Nice


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

35 year old brain in a 60 + year old body. What could go wrong?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

middlefork said:


> 35 year old brain in a 60 + year old body. What could go wrong?


By experience I couldn't list the numerous things that could / do go wrong.;-)


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Truth!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm living proof of it.....:couch2:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Truer w:V|::V|rds were never spoken


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, I resemble that remark completely. 
I was working on the cabin Tuesday. Had to go up and down the ladder 5 or 6 times. And climb around. 
My legs are feeling it....... that kind of stuff never used to bother me. 
I'm sure part of it is the meds they have me on. 
But, I feel like a whimp !!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Amen! to that.


----------

